# Cant wait for wednesday chat!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Gonna be some good clean fun guys!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed! Weds night is always fun. Sometimes there's also unsanctioned weekend chat on fri or sat Chris...of course you'll have associate with more of the criminal element.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

As long as we all laugh at the same thing!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...like what, my hair?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey, at least you got hair!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx" (or maybe 'Cue Ball'???)
W-S, NC


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Why wait til chat?

Took a lot of hair to post yer mug shot!

See...wudnt that easy?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hair? Confucious should have said:

"He who does not want to be teased about his overtly hirsute appearence should not post his ostentatiously flowing locks via a model pose portfolio photograph for the sole purpose of enlightening an overwhelmingly male audience, which includes numerous follicly challenged individuals." 

My hair is prettier than Joe's, but I don't flaunt it, do I? LMAO


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SplitPoster said:


> Hair? Confucious should have said:
> 
> "He who does not want to be teased about his overtly hirsute appearence should not post his ostentatiously flowing locks via a model pose portfolio photograph for the sole purpose of enlightening an overwhelmingly male audience, which includes numerous follicly challenged individuals."
> 
> My hair is prettier than Joe's, but I don't flaunt it, do I? LMAO


LMAO SP. "Model pose portfolio photo", had to take another look, and you're right on. Nice pose Joez, has that deep concerting glare that says "I'm listening". 

:freak: rr


----------

